# MYK page changes coming per Mobileread



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Forum at Mobileread is listing page changes to MYK which sound really promising. Not fully implemented as yet since not everyone is seeing the changes. The best is ability to check mutiple items and then action, instead of 1 item at a time. 

The only difference to mine so far is the Dictionaries & user manuals, and Loans, are in a seperate category, and you can no longer delete the language manuals you don't want, but being in a different category is great. Still cannot get the manage my devices to work on my WinXP machine, and others are having this same problem.

Manage my devices only working on my Win7 machine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have the same changes as you, Tabatha.  This sounds really promising....and long overdue.

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Really excited about the mutiple check boxes for use with Actions to make it easier to download or delete more than one item at a time. Did check my Win7 machine, and all changes not reflected there yet either. Also appears that there is a selection for covers or list view per MR forum.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The problem with the new view is that it displays every book you've ever bought, all on one page.  It takes forever to load my approximately 500 books (it no longer says how many books you have).  The poor people with thousands of books are going to be tired of waiting for the whole thing to load.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi!  I just looked at MYK on the computer.  To load 7073 items took 3 minutes but it was still 15 per page.  Time will vary depending on internet speed and computer speed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine's changed too . . . . doesn't look like you can reverse the sort order -- used to be I could see books oldest first, which was nice when I wanted to find something I'd had a long time that I hadn't read yet.

The book cover view is nicer -- and being able to do one action on several books at a time will certainly help when loading up a new kindle.   The presence of 'rentals' in addition to 'loans' and 'dictionaries and user guides' makes one feel that they'll be starting some such program soon . . . . . 

It does take a while to load -- I've got over 2000 books . . . it'll load all that fit on a page and then when you scroll down it loads the next bunch and the slider moves up again.  So really a pain to get ALL of them at once. 


eta:  I note that the book I've most recently borrowed via KOLL is listed on the main 'books' page.  So it might be that dictionaries would be listed as well -- but maybe not. . . I went back quite a way and didn't notice any . . . . certainly went back to before I got my PW13


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks neat. My only problem is that I borrowed (I'm a Prime member) a book in September. My mom (on my account) then purchased it in December. It's listed as only a loan in MMK, and I can't seem to send it to my kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Looks neat. My only problem is that I borrowed (I'm a Prime member) a book in September. My mom (on my account) then purchased it in December. It's listed as only a loan in MMK, and I can't seem to send it to my kindle.


Hmmm. . . . sounds like an 'oops'.

Have you searched for it? And made sure you went back far enough on your main 'books' page that it would have shown up. (I'm not sure a search will go further back than what you've 'revealed' by scrolling down the page.) It seems 'books' has loans and purchases so it should be there, not just under the 'loans' sorting. If you're not finding it except as a loan, though, I'd suggest you find the order number where you purchased it and send them some feedback.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. . . . sounds like an 'oops'.
> 
> Have you searched for it? And made sure you went back far enough on your main 'books' page that it would have shown up. (I'm not sure a search will go further back than what you've 'revealed' by scrolling down the page.) It seems 'books' has loans and purchases so it should be there, not just under the 'loans' sorting. If you're not finding it except as a loan, though, I'd suggest you find the order number where you purchased it and send them some feedback.


Yeah, I searched, and only come up with that one listing. When I click on the book title, it does say I bought it on such-and-such a date, and I can view the order. I'll contact kindle support when I have time. I'm sure they'll sort it out. Interestingly, the books are sorted by most recent, and it is in the proper order for the recent purchase (vs. the longer-ago borrow).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Yeah, I searched, and only come up with that one listing. When I click on the book title, it does say I bought it on such-and-such a date, and I can view the order. I'll contact kindle support when I have time. I'm sure they'll sort it out. Interestingly, the books are sorted by most recent, and it is in the proper order for the recent purchase (vs. the longer-ago borrow).


Or give it a day or two and it might sort itself out . . . .this is basically brand new, after all . . . . .


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

My MYK page hasn't changed at all yet. Sure the disatrous update I get right away, anything good I will probably have to wait unril 2015!  

Steve


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

No changes for me yet either, but I can't wait. The current page is a complete mess!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's being rolled out, I think, and may depend on your browser or just some random rotation of when it comes down.  I'm on my laptop now and I see it the old way on Firefox but the new way in IE.  

Another improvement:  since it lists devices across the top -- as it had been doing for a while -- you can click on a device and you still see your books.  There's either a down arrow or a check mark to indicate whether that book is on that device or not.  I really like that!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No change for me in either Firefox or IE on my Win8 computer...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You could try refreshing or emptying the cache or something?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I never use IE, so that should have been good.  I did try a refresh on Firefox, and I just tried Safari now on my iPad.... Nada. Zip.

Anyone got a screenshot of the new look?

I will note that the devices aren't across the top of the screen when looking at MYK; one sees that when looking at Manage My Devices.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, I never use IE, so that should have been good. I did try a refresh on Firefox, and I just tried Safari now on my iPad.... Nada. Zip.
> 
> Anyone got a screenshot of the new look?
> 
> ...


Someone posted a screenshot on page 1 on the thread at mobile reads

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=231518

Not sure how I feel about not being able to sort oldest first. I kind of use that a lot. And with 2000 books, I am afraid this endless paging thing will be annoying. It annoys when they do it on the review page, which seems to switch back and forth between the new and the old version. I don't have this new manage view yet though.

At least its good to know they are working on it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh dear, I see it on my desktop now. Oh dear.  

Can't sort by date reverse, only newest first. When you go into a device you get a checkmark on those that are on the device and an down arrow on those that are not. Problem is there is no way to sort for lets say show those on device first. So they checkmarks are mixed in with the other 2000 or books you have. So no way of showing what is on what device in one view. 

It also does not show the date purchased anymore. On list view you have to click on details after each book listed to get that info in a popup with a cover. On cover view, there is no option I can see to get the purchase date. And to see what you paid for a book you have to click on yet another link after you click the details link that brings that popup. There is a link in that popup to get you to that order page.  

Now in order to get to any of the older books I have to sit there and scroll and scroll and scroll for who knows how long. I have 2000 books. It only scrolls when you go to the bottom. Unless you know a specific book you are searching for you can't find the older stuff this way. I like to look sometimes what I got first back in 2008. 

There is also no number anymore. Meaning, it doesn't tell you anywhere how many books are in your archive. Not in cloud view, not in device view, not when sorting by books, personal docs etc. So no more clue as to how many books I own, how many loans I did, how many docs I have. Its like flying blind now. They took away any kind of info that there was.  

But hey, you can check mark several books at once and do different actions with them. Of course if you wanted to go back to 2008 to delete a lot of books there, you'll  have to first sit there and scroll and scroll and scroll and............... 

Oh and if you happen to go through the 3 clicks to find out what you paid for the book and use the back arrow, it defaults back to cover view.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, I never use IE, so that should have been good. I did try a refresh on Firefox, and I just tried Safari now on my iPad.... Nada. Zip.
> 
> Anyone got a screenshot of the new look?
> 
> ...


Yes, which is _part_ of MYK.  Now it looks like that across the top with a book cover view below. You can see your cloud books -- which is everything -- or click a device and see the old 'manage your devices' information about that device as well as the books with indications of whether or not they're ON that device.

It still doesn't show if it's one you've rated or not, which would be an improvement.

I took a screenshot and put it in drop box but can't figure out how to get it to post here.

Since it's not completely rolled out yet, it's possible it's still being worked on . . . . one hopes some additional features will be added at some point.

You don't have to click to see 'date purchased', just hover over the book title/cover, so it's really only one click to order details. It's true the back arrow then puts you back at cover view, but if you right click and open a new tab, that solves that problem.

eta: no change in how 'your collection' works . . . can access simply through Your Account and Digital Content. No change to kindle.amazon.com. So, still, there are 3 ways to look at things instead of just one with multiple views.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes, which is _part_ of NYK.


Or, MYK. 

Yes, I know that, but before, one never saw it at the top of the initial MYK screen while looking at one's library...just wanted to clarify that.

So, you're saying that with the new version, as soon as one goes to MYK to look at one's library, one does see the devices across the top?

Betsy


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Atunah said:


> There is also no number anymore. Meaning, it doesn't tell you anywhere how many books are in your archive. Not in cloud view, not in device view, not when sorting by books, personal docs etc. So no more clue as to how many books I own, how many loans I did, how many docs I have. Its like flying blind now. They took away any kind of info that there was.
> 
> But hey, you can check mark several books at once and do different actions with them. Of course if you wanted to go back to 2008 to delete a lot of books there, you'll have to first sit there and scroll and scroll and scroll and...............


They do say how many items you've checked, so a simple "Select All" button would help with the total item number problem, and simplify a few other potential actions. It might be worth a note to Kindle support.

I find the listing issue the most annoying, having to actually scroll down to get the list completed. I'd prefer that they have an option like many shopping sites, where you can click to display a certain number at a time or to show all. However, even though it's annoying, It's probably marginally better than the previous implementation as far as displaying all your content.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Or, MYK.
> 
> Yes, I know that, but before, one never saw it at the top of the initial MYK screen while looking at one's library...just wanted to clarify that.
> 
> ...


Yes. And below that books in cover view.

And, I've just tested. Went OUT of MYK for a while and then went back and immediately searched for a book I know I bought back in July of 2008 (as I said, there's no change in how 'your collection' under 'digital content' works in 'your account' so I could sort by date with oldest showing first.) Anyway, it found that book within seconds which is an improvement. Previously, you'd have to wait a minute or two for all books to load before doing a search. And even more previously that full loading took several minutes. Now, even though you may only see one page of books, 'search' will work on your WHOLE library.

(Betsy can you tell me how to get my screenshot from dropbox to post?)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you have to make it a public link....I'll go fire up the desktop to check...  Maybe my MYK will be updated!

(NYK="Not Your Kindle?"  )

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think you have to make it a public link....I'll go fire up the desktop to check... Maybe my MYK will be updated!
> 
> (NYK="Not Your Kindle?" )
> 
> Betsy


I FIXED THAT!  (even before you posted  though obviously not before you read it and started to reply . . . . )

I did make a link and then copied and pasted it, but even with 'img' tags it didn't show. It's a png file. Maybe I need to convert it to something else?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I FIXED THAT!  (even before you posted  though obviously not before you read it and started to reply . . . . )
> 
> I did make a link and then copied and pasted it, but even with 'img' tags it didn't show. It's a png file. Maybe I need to convert it to something else?


  I see all, pick on all. 

PNG shouldn't matter...

According to their help pages, (www.dropbox.com/help/49, you do it from their site. I tried their method, let me see if this works:










https://www.dropbox.com/sc/ssnmmjqq0ah5fcb/Jeft57tHD1

Hmmm...doesn't work. Can you click on the link above and see a photo?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah -- I did what it said there . . . . .but couldn't see the image here. I can post the link:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pqehq7cmfisd139/Screenshot%20%281%29.png

You can see if you can follow that and see the image . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I couldn't get the image to show here, but I can look at your link.

Interestingly, even when I go to www.amazon.com/mn/dcw/myx.html#/home/library/0/books/date, taken from your image, I can't get the new version---it takes me right to the old version https://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/manage#All). (Skipping the "smile.amazon.com" as I'm not signed up for it.)

They don't like me...it's because I criticized the new Cloud Collections. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I criticized them as well. A couple of times! And, as I said, while it's showing up here via Firefox on a Win 8 machine, on my Win 8 laptop last night it was new with IE and old with Firefox. So. . . . .no rhyme or reason. . . . . .

FWIW, either of those links I click takes _me_ to the new version.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, of course!  They like you....you weren't leading the charge on collections.
    

*cries softly into coffee cup, diluting my Godiva Chocolate Truffle coffee....*

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cranked up the Win7 netbook....same ol' MYK.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have looked using my HDX with the Silk browser, and on my iPad with the Apple browser. Same old MYK page so far, despite multiple attempts.


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

For me it shows up on my Fire but not on my Nexus 7. Must be a cache thing or something. It looks better but I haven't yet figured out how it could be more useful. Going to take another look.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I have looked using my HDX with the Silk browser, and on my iPad with the Apple browser. Same old MYK page so far, despite multiple attempts.


Same here...you and I can hang out together and watch the cool kids, Claw. 

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My MYK page is updated on my iPad but it's the same on my computer and Fire HDX.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you go to MYK by going to www.amazon.com/myk?


off to check my iPad....

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did you go to MYK by going to www.amazon.com/myk?
> 
> off to check my iPad....
> 
> Betsy


Yep, that's how I got to it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm still on the old MYK.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm still on the old MYK.


As am I.


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

Me Too


----------



## OnOneWheel (Jul 25, 2009)

iMac (Safari) = no
7" HDX (Silk) = no
Original Fire = no
iPad3 = no
MacBook Pro (Safari)= yes

No rhyme or reason...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let's all drink...










Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

On silk on fire hdx it's the old format.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Let's all drink...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe a HOT drink! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A) It's never too cold for a good margarita, and

2) That's a grapefruit and habanero margarita--gonna be plenty hot. 
http://blogs.kqed.org/bayareabites/2013/02/01/roasted-grapefruit-habanero-margarita/

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I still see the old version.  It may be taking a while to propagate across to all their servers? They do have quite a few.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Still on the old one.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Got the new MYK page! I really like it, very nice looking, so glad you can select multiple items now! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Just looked. Still the old way.

I will say this, I hope once I've got this up and running I can finally get rid of the erotic book I downloaded. Not being a prude, i will say I enjoyed the book at the time, but now I would like it gone. It's especially embarassing when the cover shows up on my daughter's iPod. I've deleted the book, but it's still somewhere in my cloud or something, because although not on MY Kindle, it keeps popping up on others and my iphone.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Dave Dykema said:


> Just looked. Still the old way.
> 
> I will say this, I hope once I've got this up and running I can finally get rid of the erotic book I downloaded. Not being a prude, i will say I enjoyed the book at the time, but now I would like it gone. It's especially embarassing when the cover shows up on my daughter's iPod. I've deleted the book, but it's still somewhere in my cloud or something, because although not on MY Kindle, it keeps popping up on others and my iphone.


Dave, do you remember the title or the approximate date you bought it? Or even part of the title? On the MYK, there is a search box that you can type in part of the title and it should show up. Then you can click on it and get rid of it.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Yep. I do know the title and I just now did a search for it. It doesn't show up anywhere on Manage My Kindle.

But it shows up on my iPhone as being in the cloud. Then i click on it, and it says "You don't own the book you're trying to download."

Which is true, because I deleted it months ago. And I really don't want to wipe my iphone either.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

With android you can force a stop of an app and/or clear the cache and that will usually clear any ghosties of that sort.  No idea if it's possible with iThings.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dave,

have you tried deleting the Kindle app and redownloading it?

Betsy


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

So, there is no direct link from your Amazon account to My Kindle Library (MKL)?

_Manage My Kindle _works in Chrome for me, but not in windows explorer (Windows 7 Professional 64 bit). I also can't track packages with windows explorer.

MLK works with both browsers.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Add me to the group of un-loved loyal Amazon shoppers with the old version still... any good drinks left?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

rolandx said:


> So, there is no direct link from your Amazon account to My Kindle Library (MKL)?
> 
> _Manage My Kindle _works in Chrome for me, but not in windows explorer (Windows 7 Professional 64 bit). I also can't track packages with windows explorer.
> 
> MLK works with both browsers.


rolandx--

I'm not quite sure what you're asking? Are you asking about kindle.amazon.com? You can get there by clicking on your media collection in Your Account, and then on kindle.amazon.com on the page that appears.

And when you say "Manage My Kindle" (which I take to be www.amazon.com/myk?) works, are you talking about the new format or that you can't get it to come up at all in Windows Explorer?



VydorScope said:


> Add me to the group of un-loved loyal Amazon shoppers with the old version still... any good drinks left?


It's been a tough weekend, but there might be some of Ann's hot chocolate around somewhere...

Betsy


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

Betsy..
The way I've always done it (in windows explorer) is to go to amazon.com>your account> manage my kindle>your kindle library> then books, apps, etc. When I do that, I just get the spinning arrow. No content shows up. In any of these steps I see no link for "my kindle library". I need to type amazon.com/myk in my browser to get there. Then I can see all my content(books and apps) .I'm not sure about the new mkl format (how can you tell?) as that isn't how I managed my content before. I will say I got a new computer recently with Windows 7 and explorer 11 so this could be some of my problem.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's still there, rolandx, so I'm thinking it might be a browser issue. It does take a little time for the thing to load, of course, depending on how many books you have. (I have over 2000) There was a period of time, maybe 6 months ago, where my MYK page wasn't loading reliably. So it's also possible it's an Amazon issue, maybe tied to the changeover to the new format.

The new format has the same information, for the most part, just displayed differently. You'll see book covers rather than just titles, though you can switch to a list view. You'll know if you have it.

There's a _separate_ listing that shows more than just 'kindle' stuff. You can also get there from Your Account, scroll down to 'Digital content' and choose 'your collection'. That includes music, video, software, and games as well as your books -- including paper ones. You can sort a bit more completely, and tag and rate things and make notes for yourself, but you can't use that interface to send things to devices. _It's a different display than when you go to "Manage Your Kindle" first._

Then there's the kindle.amazon.com site where you can also rate. It also shows any thing you've highlighted or made notes on, and you can see notes from others.

So, yeah, there's 3 separate systems that have some overlap, but no one does everything. Inefficient. 

And just to make you all feel better, I'm back to the previous format in Firefox on my main computer.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> rolandx--
> 
> I'm not quite sure what you're asking? Are you asking about kindle.amazon.com? You can get there by clicking on *your media collection in Your Account*, and then on kindle.amazon.com on the page that appears.


Betsy,
I can't find "your media collection" under My Account (the menu). It has Manage your Kindle, and things like Your Video Library, Games and Software Library, but no media collection. Even if I click on My Account to go to the account page with all the links, I still find nothing there to take me to it. 

I found out about kindle.amazon.com here on KB and bookmarked it, but never did find a way to navigate to it on Amazon. CAn you give a more detailed description of the steps to get there, or a screenshot?


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

Dragle said:


> Betsy,
> I can't find "your media collection" under My Account (the menu). It has Manage your Kindle, and things like Your Video Library, Games and Software Library, but no media collection. Even if I click on My Account to go to the account page with all the links, I still find nothing there to take me to it.
> 
> I found out about kindle.amazon.com here on KB and bookmarked it, but never did find a way to navigate to it on Amazon. CAn you give a more detailed description of the steps to get there, or a screenshot?


I found it. Under Your account>scroll down to digital content. Its the last selection... called your content.

Thanks Ann.. I must have the new version of myk as I can see the book covers. I think the rest of my issues are browser specific.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't have that.  Are you talking about the menu or the account page? in either case, I don't have any item that says "your content".  There is a section called "Digital Content" but none of the links in that go to kindle.amazon.com.


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm starting at amazon.com.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

To get to kindle.amazon.com you go directly to kindle.amazon.com. I think there's a link for it somewhere from Amazon, but that's the easiest way I've found.

Again: There are THREE different listing databases:

kindle.amazon.com

'your collection' -- go to Your account, scroll to digital content, and select your collection

Manage Your Kindle -- go to Your account, scroll to digital content, select Manage Your Kindle (or when the menu folds out from hovering on Your Account go directly to Manage Your Kindle)

They all present slightly different information and features.

The original discussion in this thread was the fact that the _appearance_ of the Manage Your Kindle pages was changing. There will potentially also be some features added -- but not necessarily any that are features of 'your collection' or kindle.amazon.com


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm still left out in the cold here...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> I'm still left out in the cold here...


Me, too...



Ann in Arlington said:


> And just to make you all feel better, I'm back to the previous format in Firefox on my main computer.


Yes, it does. 

Betsy


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Sigh.  I got the update over a week ago, and it is completely useless to me.  

For the past few years I have been methodically making decision to keep or delete over 6000 Kindle books.  The books I decide to keep are put in "Your Media Library" trash to take them out of "Manage Your Kindle" so they will not be accidentally deleted.  Also, having the books I want to keep not be in Manage Your Kindle means the books in Manage Your Kindle are the ones I need to make a decision about (the ones I decided not to keep were deleted).  I have 2362 more books to make a decision about and only those were in Manage Your Kindle before this update.

The first thing I check is the price, and that no longer can be seen on Manage Your Kindle and you need to hit a link and let it load.

Worse, all the books that are in the my Media Library trash load now load in Manage Your Kindle so they can be accidentally deleted and are now mixed back in with the books that need a decision made on them.  I have bought many books by indie authors and Amazon daily deals and have decided to keep hundreds of freebies and all of these are now mixed back in with the 2362 books I haven't made a decision about.

The books left to make decision about were bought in 2011 and 2012 and there is no easy way to get to them.  The books don't all load when I pull up Manage Your Kindle.  After books on the page load, I have to manually page down, wait for the next bunch to load, manually page down, wait for the next bunch, etc.  If I go back up to the top, the books that have already loaded don't stay and need to reload when I scroll back down.  I have yet to load books bought in 2011, let alone 2010.

Working with the Media Library for the past few years has been really tedious.  Books in the Media Library trash need to be taken out of the trash if I want to send them to a Kindle.  I've been doing this, because the large number of books I have has impacted my Kindles.  I use the K2 and K3 to read in bed because the keyboard puts the screen in a position that doesn't hurt my neck while reading.  The large number of books in Mange Your Kindle has caused problems with those Kindles.  While my Paperwhite 2 was on my account I could not send a book to any of my eReaders, and had to call Amazon every single time I wanted to send a book to a Kindle.  I spent a number of hours on the phone with  Amazon technical support and they could not solve the problem.  Just to call Amazon and have them send a book to a Kindle with no troubleshooting would take twenty minutes -- every time I wanted a new book.  Since taking the Paperwhite 2 off my account I have books I buy not show in Manage Your Kindle, but Amazon can see them.  I think the large number of Kindle books I have is causing most of these problems.

I resorted to deleting books to try to solve the above problems, and also because books I wanted to read were being lost in the pile of freebies.  With this new update, all the books I decided to keep are no longer sorted out of Manage Your Kindle and can now be accidentally deleted.  I can't reverse sort, can't easily see the price I paid, nor can I even load my entire library.

This is update doesn't help me solve the problems of having a large library.  Showing books in the Media Library trash back into  Manage Your Kindle makes it impossible to know if that is a book I decided to keep or need to make a decision on, and there is no safe guard against deleting a book I intended to keep.  There are less sorting options and it takes longer to see the price paid for a book.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't know if it's a UK thing, but although I have a separate section in MYK now for dictionaries and they can no longer be deleted, I still don't have cover view or check boxes to allow actions on multiple books. I can still sort to oldest first, which apparently you can't do with the new layout?

We also have a different layout on the 'my account' page - 'digital content' has only appeared relatively recently as a separate section and there are only five links in that section, compared to thirteen for a US account - there is no 'your media' list in that section at all and so there is no 'my collection' link. There isn't a comparable page to kindle.amazon.com on the UK site.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> Add me to the group of un-loved loyal Amazon shoppers with the old version still... any good drinks left?


Looks like I will need another drink - still no update here.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

VydorScope said:


> I'm still left out in the cold here...


Yup, I'm still out there in the cold. No update yet on MYK for me.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I still have not heard back from Amazon on why my current books, maybe a year or 2, dissapeared from my Fire's Book's Tab., when at the same time, I had gotten the MYK update. I like the update, except on my Fire HDX, at MYK page today, I could not type in a book that I had purchased previously. There was no search icon. Only, current books, Titles or Authors. I have thousands of books.  Since the book is missing from my Book's Tab on the Fire, I can't search there, since it's not in my library.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You have an HDX, right?  Have you used MayDay?  Because then they can see exactly what you see and advise accordingly.  

I had a glitch where I couldn't see audible books for some reason. I ended up having to clear the cache/data for that application and restart.  Since he couldn't keep helping me while doing that, he called me on the phone and walked me through the process and then had me get back on mayday so he could see if that fixed it.

Though, I doubt any issues with a Fire have anything to do with the changes to MYK which, in fact, at this point, have been rolled back to the old format for me.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok.
I do not see any of the changes that you mention.
I do not have a Manage My Devices option that I can find anywhere.
I had not visited kindle.amazon.com before, but doing so it does not have my ebooks imported there.
I did not visit my collections to look at books before, not sure what good it is, other than it keeps track of my dead tree book purchases as well.
One could spend a lot of time on these things and still not further anything useful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoff,

I think you should have Manage Your Devices, I have that even though I don't have the "new" MYK. If you have it you should find it here on www.amazon.com/myk:










On Kindle.amazon.com, you have to sign in in the upper right hand corner using your amazon address, then click on 'My books" along the top.

I don't use My Collections much, but I know Ann finds it useful for tracking books she's read and how many stars she's given them.

I don't use kindle.amazon.com much, either, for that matter.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks, Betsy.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, now when I go to Manage My Devices....it doesn't show me much or do much.
Am I supposed to have a listing of ebooks on each device?  I don't have any lists here.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't use kindle.amazon.com much, either, for that matter.
> 
> Betsy


I did not even know that existed until it was mentioned in this thread - and I still don't know what it is for? I poked around it and it did not have any where near all my books in it, and it seemed like it was some puesdo-facebook-goodreads-mushy-gooey-thingy at best?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> I did not even know that existed until it was mentioned in this thread - and I still don't know what it is for? I poked around it and it did not have any where near all my books in it, and it seemed like it was some puesdo-facebook-goodreads-mushy-gooey-thingy at best?


I have used this. It was also missing some of the "older" books I bought at Amazon. 
I did a check in the kindle store and most of the time it was because the author had pulled the book. I do agree though, it wasn't very useful.

To the other poster,
Manage your devices should have your devices there but I do not think it lists your books there. Off to check.
Nope no lists on Manage your devices.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

cinisajoy said:


> To the other poster,
> Manage your devices should have your devices there but I do not think it lists your books there. Off to check.
> Nope no lists on Manage your devices.


Thank you for checking. I am not sure how useful this function is. I guess the purpose is to let you edit the device name?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

geoffthomas said:


> Thank you for checking. I am not sure how useful this function is. I guess the purpose is to let you edit the device name?


Or deregister it if you sell it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, I did Mayday twice. Each time, I had to speak to a tech, who could not fix the problem on my Fire HDX. The first time I called was because of a paid app not showing up. Then, it was the missing of my last 2 years or so of current books. The tech did think that it could have been the change to my MYK page on that particular device. They put a ticket in to the specialists. I haven't heard back. I am now getting my books that I ordered recently since that day, but my other books are still missing in my Books Tab. I don't know if I should restore to factory settings or not. That would involve a lot of work putting things back. I don't know if I should ask mayday why they have not contacted me with a solution. Frankly, I don't want to do anything, but I want my books back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> I did not even know that existed until it was mentioned in this thread - and I still don't know what it is for? I poked around it and it did not have any where near all my books in it, and it seemed like it was some puesdo-facebook-goodreads-mushy-gooey-thingy at best?


If I choose to look only at books, in MYK, I have 1692 books listed; in kindle.amazon.com, I have 1658. Most of the difference to me seems to be that loaned books aren't showing up in k.a.com, it's only showing books I actually own.

There are aspects of it--things with the highlights--that are kind of goodreads-like, but the main thing I've used it for is a simple list of books that I own that I can sort by whether I've read them or not. Some people find it useful, some don't use it. Different strokes.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I actually like keeping a list of the books that I finished reading here in the Books Klub thread monthly. Scroll down to the bottom of the page where you will see all the months. I've been doing it for years.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If I choose to look only at books, in MYK, I have 1692 books listed; in kindle.amazon.com, I have 1658. Most of the difference to me seems to be that loaned books aren't showing up in k.a.com, it's only showing books I actually own.
> 
> There are aspects of it--things with the highlights--that are kind of goodreads-like, but the main thing I've used it for is a simple list of books that I own that I can sort by whether I've read them or not. Some people find it useful, some don't use it. Different strokes.
> 
> Betsy


Odd, it shows maybe 10% of my books. If that. Which pretty severely limits its potential usefulness.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok, now when I go to Manage My Devices....it doesn't show me much or do much.
> Am I supposed to have a listing of ebooks on each device? I don't have any lists here.


Once you get the new view of the account, you'll get a list of the books on each device. Or at least they'll have a checkmark in them if they are on the device. On the old view there isn't much there, other than to change the name and the email.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Odd, it shows maybe 10% of my books. If that. Which pretty severely limits its potential usefulness.


If you care, that's probably something worth contacting customer service about.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In the 'old style' even the Manage Devices page is changed.  It used to list them vertically.  Now it lists them along the top and you click one to change the tab.  All you see for each is some basic information.

When the 'new style' is rolled out and consistent -- unless they change it from what it briefly displayed -- the whole MYK area sort of looks like that but you'll see your books shown by cover and when you click different devices besides the basic information you'll see the books on it.

Or, at least, that's what I recall from the brief time I had it.


----------

